# Clenbuterol



## Dl5 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi what's people's take on clenbuterol is it something you can just pick up start taking even if you haven't trained in a while ? Also anxiety suffers would it be a no no to take it


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Whats the purpose vs. natural cutting?


----------

